# Misbehaving Dog



## DoItMyself (Feb 16, 2015)

What do you do when you try to take pictures of your beagle and he sticks his tongue out and blows raspberries at you?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2015)

awwww sooo cute..


----------

